# Well... I went and got it.



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

Part of me is happy and part is sad. Two years either way and most likely I'm in an E90. So far I've only put 20 miles on it but there are some initial impressions.

Exterior: Still getting used to it. Can't say I was thrilled w/ the E60 either. Comes with Xenon which is a must for me, a sharkfin for XM, but a lame cell antenna for OnStar. I thought Silver Smoke was the best color.

Powertrain: Plenty of power and lots of torque. (255 hp at 6500/252 lb-ft at 2800) Definitely seems faster than the 330i I've got now but not as an agressive Sport mode as the BMW. I had the Steptronic and the CTS has a 5 speed auto. I used M mode regularly and I think I'll miss this type of feature. The manual shifting in the CTS would seem cumbersome. There's a good amount of engine braking in Sport mode so it's still a fun drive. Haven't tried the Winter mode yet. Probably will never use it. From what I've read the the engine cuts out at 149mph. 

Chassis/Suspension: Very nice! It's got the sport tuned RWD suspension and nearly 50/50 distribution. Handled very well in the one twisty road I tested. Comes with power-assisted speed-sensitive steering, rear load-leveling, and anti-sway bars. Decked out w/ 17" bling-bling mirror polished wheels and 225/50-17 W rated all-seasons. Brakes seem a little softer than my 330i, but when I really tried them there was more than ample response.

Interior: DVD-Nav (which also plays movies when parked) blows away anything I've seen in a BMW. Waypoints, scrolling, multiple views, and ability to beam addresses with other devices. 6 CD in-dash Bose system with DSP. XM Radio is a nice treat too! Was jammin all the way home to the reggae channel. :str8pimpi Dual climate control, heated leather seats, folding rear seats, homelink, OnStar, and wood trimmed steering wheel/shift knob. Lots of sharp lines to match the exterior. No bluetooth, no rain sensing wipers, no tilt-down mirror, and only tilt (no telescope) steering wheel are my biggest complaints.

Gotta go... wife wants to go for a ride....


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

That is a perty color!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Woohooo !! :fruit:

Congrats man !! :drive:


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Very nice color. How roomy is the back seat? (Practical family question). I assume the GMS pricing means a nice lease payment.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

Congrats. I've always thought that there was a certain mystique about Caddy owners. Mazel mazel; good things.


----------



## jim (Jan 3, 2003)

Jever said:


> That is a perty color!


^ 
Congrats on the new ride, jw :thumbup: !

Y'all get your plates very fast up there (we get stuck with paper for ~1 month). . .

-j


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Well... You got it, alright 

Seriously, congrats on the new ride. Haven't driven it myself, but eager to hear how you like it. Coupla questions:

1) Did the R&T comparo factor into your decision at all?

2) Does it zig?


----------



## apar330i (Aug 19, 2002)

jim said:


> ^
> Congrats on the new ride, jw :thumbup: !
> 
> Y'all get your plates very fast up there (we get stuck with paper for ~1 month). . .
> ...


We keep our plates here. When you get a new ride you tak'em off the old one and slap them on the new one.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

OK, nobody asked, I'll do it 

Cuánto Cuesta?


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

jim said:


> ^
> Congrats on the new ride, jw :thumbup: !
> 
> Y'all get your plates very fast up there (we get stuck with paper for ~1 month). . .
> ...


Thx! Dealership is tied directly to DMV. No temp plates. Was a first for me.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Lookin' good! Congrats.


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

I wound up doing my own R&T comparison driving 4 of the 7 shortly before the magazine came out. Very big coincidence! Once I read the reviews it pretty much summed it up well.

GMS pricing plus the incentives last month practically made it a steal.

MSRP: 43095
GMS: 37995
less 1500 conquest incentive (had to lock in by June 1)
less 750 hidden dealer cash (thrown in by business manager)
Total: 35745

2yr/24k lease with a 61% residual and 3.95% equiv. money factor worked out to about $520/month before taxes. My relative at GMAC said I got the best rate and residual available. He couldn't have done better. He was surprised I was able to get 3.95% without him having to make a "call" to the dealership. Originally, they wanted 4.95%. But in the end, in addition to the lower rate, the business manager also threw in 3 oil changes and a tire rotation. Guess he didn't want that "call." 

My wife loves the car. (she said it was "tough"... lol.. that dates her!) She rode in the backseat with my daughter on the way home. She said the backseat is huge! Tons more room than my 330i.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

I think your car is missing a letter at the end. Something that starts and ends with a "V" :dunno:

Other than that...




:angel:

Use it in good health! :thumbup:


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

·clyde· said:


> I think your car is missing a letter at the end. Something that starts and ends with a "V" :dunno:
> 
> Other than that...
> 
> ...


ROFL! The V stands for Very expensive insurance and Vulnerable to many speeding tickets. 

Guess I'll wait for the Super-V next time. Only $65,000 for 600 hp and a carbon fiber hood. :yikes:


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

jw said:


> My wife loves the car. (she said it was "tough"... lol.. that dates her!) She rode in the backseat with my daughter on the way home. She said the backseat is huge! Tons more room than my 330i.


:eeps:

:eeps:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Your new car looks great . . . That was a great write-up :thumbup: 


Great color too !! Enjoy it and good luck !!


BWT I never realized you had a Saab wagon also ... how has the reliability been with that car ?


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> :eeps:
> 
> :eeps:


 :bigpimp:

I can see Vexed on way to dealer now  :angel:

jw - congrats, enjoy the ride...

it would be a shame if you went over a big bump and the safety wire for the dvd came loose. Then the movies would not stop playing once you took the car out of park


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

Dr. Phil said:


> :bigpimp:
> 
> I can see Vexed on way to dealer now  :angel:
> 
> ...


There's a hack to make the movies play. You need to keep the fwd seek button held once you pull out of park.  http://www.cadillacforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12869

Oh... and found out how to drop down the side mirror in reverse. It's part of the personalization settings. :thumbup:


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

AF-RX8 said:


> Your new car looks great . . . That was a great write-up :thumbup:
> 
> Great color too !! Enjoy it and good luck !!
> 
> BWT I never realized you had a Saab wagon also ... how has the reliability been with that car ?


We got the Saab about 5 months ago. Another GM family pricing (plus incentives) score. 3 year lease for a fully loaded model ran about $520 before taxes. 9-5 Aero wagon really hauls and has been very reliable. My wife got a ticket within the first month she had it. If I could only convince her to be a bit more enthusiastic. (she just called me to find out how to put air in her tire) :lmao:


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

jw said:


> There's a hack to make the movies play. You need to keep the fwd seek button held once you pull out of park.  http://www.cadillacforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12869
> 
> Oh... and found out how to drop down the side mirror in reverse. It's part of the personalization settings. :thumbup:


Wow, someone other than I admits to surfing cadillacforums? Amazing. Have you ever checked out the Lincoln or other associated forums? They're so sadly vacant. Oh, and since you're probably going to be there more often than I, can you let me know if you ever hear any news about the upcoming 7/S competitor? I was hoping they'd change the Deville to the DTS and use that, but it seems they don't want to do that.

Anyway, congrats on ending the search and settling on a beauty. :thumbup: Sounds like you got an awesome deal, too, although I'll admit I don't know the first thing about leasing.

When do you think you'll come back to the BMW "familie"?


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

WITH would buy a X to use as a car :dunno:


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

For 2K5, the 3.2L engine in the CTS is being dropped. A base 2.8L V6 (derived from the 3.6) making 210 hp is being added. 

Most importantly, a 6 speed manual is available with either the 2.8 or the 3.6. 

Worth a look, I think, to any E60 intenders.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

TeamZ4 said:


> WITH would buy a X to use as a car :dunno:


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

jw said:


>


WITH = Who In The Hell


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

TeamZ4 said:


> WITH = Who In The Hell


I can see sh:t but WITH went right over my head. I think I have a bruised rib.


----------



## Thertorch (Mar 10, 2004)

JW, 

Congrats, sweet car and great writeup.

I just found out on Caddy forums that the 6MT has been pushed back to August ...... :banghead:


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

The more I drive this car, the more fun it becomes! Still feel awkward in an old geezers Cadillac but I held a similar stigma with my overly-yuppified Nazi-mobile. (It's all mental)


----------



## Thertorch (Mar 10, 2004)

jw said:


> The more I drive this car, the more fun it becomes! Still feel awkward in an old geezers Cadillac but I held a similar stigma with my overly-yuppified Nazi-mobile. (It's all mental)


JW, I'm living vicariously thru your driving experience, buddy. How's the car doing so far? Mine won't be ready till late August, if at all...


----------

